# possible big brake project...please respond



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've posted this idea once before and got 0 responses. i really want everyone's feedback whether it be positive or negative. i am thinking of adapting an aem civic big brake kit to my 1995 200sx. i know they share the same lug pattern but that is all i am sure of. i am working on getting a 92-95 stock disk just to see if it will bolt up. i know there will be issues with caliper relocation and all..but do you guys think this will work?


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

get the fastbrakes kit...it will cost less than adapting something

www.fastbrakes.com

its worth EVERY penny


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've heard very good things about the fast brakes kit. if this project will not work or will be too costly i will definitely get their kit. i'm just trying to try somethin bc i'm gonna be bored for the month of break i get from school. my friend and i will be doing all the work so it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Honda kit probablly won't work. They use different hub diameter too.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm quite sure you could adapt the Civic set-up sold by Wilwood. But, you may have to reengineer so many things that by the time you're done, you might as well have built the kit from scratch.

What would you have to reengineer (potentially)?

1) Mounting hats (aka mounting bells)

2) Adapter brackets (aka dogbone)

At that stage you would be better off starting from scratch. It _is_ possible that the depth of the hats for the Civic kit would be appropriate, but you won't know until you tried. In any event, you would at least have to rebore the center mounting hole.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Geo said:


> *I'm quite sure you could adapt the Civic set-up sold by Wilwood. But, you may have to reengineer so many things that by the time you're done, you might as well have built the kit from scratch.
> 
> What would you have to reengineer (potentially)?
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the hubcenter is also different, so you would need a hubcentric ring to center the rotor properly. You can use the same hats probably IF you have wheels with lots of caliper clearance. Fastbrakes uses the similiar hats pretty much across the board. He has about 3 or so that he picks from. If you want to use the AEM to just get a bigger rotor and use the oem caliper then that is another issue all together. Good luck. It might actually work if you can get a extension for the caliper mount made.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I am pretty sure the hubcenter is also different, so you would need a hubcentric ring to center the rotor properly.
> *


I already addressed this. No hub centric ring necessary. Reboring the hole is. The Civic has a smaller hole IIRC.



98sr20ve said:


> *You can use the same hats probably IF you have wheels with lots of caliper clearance.
> *


Shouldn't need all that much. I'm pretty sure the Civic and SE-R require pretty much the same offset hat.



98sr20ve said:


> *If you want to use the AEM to just get a bigger rotor and use the oem caliper then that is another issue all together. Good luck. It might actually work if you can get a extension for the caliper mount made. *


Oh. Yes. If you're just going to use a larger rotor with the OEM caliper, you're on your own. Personally, I don't much care for that solution.


----------

